# Onkyo 608 vs. 609



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know the major or minor differences between these two? Would it be the video processor, pre outs, amp and power supply, etc?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 609 adds Networked Connectivity, Marvell Qdeo Processing, and the new Industrial Design. As the 608 used a Faroudja Video Processor, this is a fairly decent upgrade. It will be most noticeable on DVD's, SDTV, and other non HD Source Material.

The Networked part is quite handy as you can Stream Music Files Wirelessly, do Firmware Updates over Ethernet, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner, and much more. If the prices are somewhat close, I would definitely go with the 609.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If I am not mistaken neither units have pre outs so if you want that option you will need to step up to a 709.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I am now thinking of an 809?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 809 is an even better choice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bluejay said:


> I am now thinking of an 809?


Hello,
Then check out Newegg this Weekend as they have been selling the 809 for $699. They are an Authorized Dealer. Also, I have been told by Members here that Vanns sells the 809 for just 10 Dollars more everyday.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I just set up my 809 today and am very pleased. I strongly recommend using the quick setup guide first. It burns up some of your enthusiasm and covers all the basics including calibration. Then when the excitement wears off a bit, you can go more methodically through the owner's manual to do your own tweaks. 
It is a nice piece of gear!

It might be a little overkill if you were thinking along the line of a 609, but after hearing it, you might not care that much about adding an amp, but you still could.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I ordered an 809. Best price I could find up here is $950 from the site sponsor Higher Definition. Thanks guys!


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Be sure to give us your impressions!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations. The 809 is my favorite 800 Series since the 805. And I honestly believe the TX-SR805 to be the greatest value in the HDMI AVR era.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

This is all a real education for me. I am crawling out of the world of analog audio including receivers. It is amazing how many cables I was able to strip from my system going with a true HDMI receiver. 

Also, learning and putting some faith in the digital processing is another challenge. I have an Outlaw LFM-1 EX subwoofer that I always ran on extension down to 20 hz. That involves flipping a switch on the Hsu based sub and plugging one of the dual ports.

Since setting up with the Audyssey I discovered using the extended bass option is too overpowering for my listening area.
With it set for normal cutoff (25 Hz) my sub still reigns enough terror to put some vibes in my seat And we are talking a slab floor. But it sounds much better, and offers a smooth response for music..

There is a lot to learn, and again I suggest anyone entering this arena follow the quick setup guide and make sure everything is working before venturing deeper into the owner's manual. I am sure the same case could be made for competitive brands.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for the advice. I used the quick set up guide to install the new Onkyo 809.

I am really enjoying it. Everything seems great. Lots of power, lots of sound choices. It looks like this thing was built for the long haul and will stand up very well. I am protecting it with a Tripp Lite home theater power bar with $500,000 insurance.


----------

